# Humminbird Smartcast RF10



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone have any feedback on these or any other of the wireless cast able finders ?

I have a few spots in Canada that I can't get the boat into (including the narrow creek channel where I caught my personal best northern a couple years ago) that this might be very helpful to see if there's anything in there.

Worth the $$ or just an expensive toy ?

Fish


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

expensive toy. batteries dont last.


----------

